# DEXADRINE OR SIMILAR STIMULANT TO AID IN DP SYMPTOMS



## RichardL (Mar 28, 2009)

Hello,

I have been suffering from DP for many years and have tried every type of SSRI ; Anti Psych, Benzo group incl Clonazepam
but to no avail. I was reading Feeling Unreal, Daphne Simeon and she has suggested that some emperical evidence suggests
that a stimulant may help ?

Has anyone had any joy with Dexedrine, adderrall etc

If so what dosage ?

I am seeing my Psychiatrist on Monday and will discuss with her the option.

Many thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

It's been my experience, and that of others here, that stimulants make this worse. You may get more energy, but even caffeine makes people worse. For those with a clear anxiety connection, "uppers" only make things worse. The only thing I ever "experimented with" was Ritalin ... about 15 years ago. Now, I couldn't sleep more than 2 hours a night, which is AWFUL. No sleep makes the DP/DR 5,000 times worse.

Also, it made the DP/DR worse.

Another drug, Wellbutrin, more stimulating, made me have a horrible episode where I almost had a "religious experience" -- or rather "an epiphany" where for a few minutes I felt myself "changing" and I thought, "Oh my God, I'm going to get better!" Then suddenly I had some of the worst DP in my life. It was horrible. My doctor at the time was an SOB. I couldn't even find the phone, called him, and he just curtly said, "Stop the med." and hung up. BASTARD. God, I still hate that man.

At any rate, 2 choices of ... "beware" as far as I'm concerned are stimulants and anti-psychotics. BUT, everyone is different.

IMHO. Good luck. But also, I think a doctor would have some problem prescribing Dexadrine as it has a bad rep anyway. Have you tried Klonopin -- my saving grace ... or Neurontin, Lamictal ... or an SSRI like Celexa?

Cheers.


----------



## Maia (Dec 6, 2008)

[email protected]!!! I LOVE my Focalin (Ritalin non-identical twin), and it's made a TON of difference for me. I doubt I would have ever even started on the road towards becoming better without it. However, a word of warning: I do have ADHD, so I do not react to it the way that others do. For instance, I tried regular Ritalin and had to go off because I couldn't stay awake; I just kept falling asleep all day long. I feel so much more calm, together, and grounded on Focalin. So if you don't feel that way on stimulants in general, then they probably won't help you.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I am prescribed adderall which does help me get up and motivates me to do things but it also makes it very hard to eat and sleep.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> I am prescribed adderall which does help me get up and motivates me to do things but it also makes it very hard to eat and sleep.


I would like extra motivation and decreased appetite, but not the less sleep part.


----------



## Maia (Dec 6, 2008)

YMMV, but I had horrible sleep problems my entire life which were never resolved until I started on Focalin. It took a stimulant to normalize my sleep schedule. I often feel like I would love to take a nap after Focalin, but I don't, because nothing will mess up your sleep patterns like naps! Everyone reacts to these differently, but IMHO for those who truly have ADHD (or minimal brain damage, which is what it used to be called-- nice name,isn't it?), they should not cause sleep problems.


----------

